
Inertial Scrolling - sahillavingia
http://joehewitt.com/post/inertial-scrolling/
======
kennu
Doesn't inertial scrolling refer to the scrollable area keeping on scrolling
when you drag a bit and let go? And accelerating if you drag it "more"? (Like
iOS table views do.)

------
davidw
The site barely works in Google Chrome and doesn't work at all in Firefox 3.6.

~~~
walrus
It what ways does it not work? (I didn't have any issues viewing it in Chrome
or Firefox 4, but I may be missing something and not know it)

~~~
dhimes
In ff3.6 you don't even see the pics (are there pics? I assumed so because it
is a photo blog).

------
clux
It's great to get almost fullscreen photos in chrome, but scrolling the text
feels a bit tiresome. Pgdn helps a bit, but then the text ends up in an
arbitrary position most times. If pgdn == new image, and pgdn again == comment
on top of new image, and pgdn a third time == new image again, then that would
be optimal. This is nitpicking though. This is a beautiful way to showcase
your photos.

~~~
joehewitt
I made it so you have to scroll the text a little bit further so that the
photo would stay pinned down long enough that you could see it, and scroll
horizontally to the other photos. You're right, though, that page up/down (and
arrow keys) would be a nice way to nav also.

~~~
clux
Yeah, keyboard buttons don't have to be power-user focused if you explain it.
You might find [http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/06/the-125th-
anniver...](http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/06/the-125th-anniversary-
of-the-death-of-king-ludwig-ii/100085/) interesting : )

------
gcb
very bad on android.

Or I get zero content (browser in android more) or I cam only scroll
vertically (in desktop mode) in a way I can only read the first few left chars

